# Think Tank Lures Triggerfish



## fender66

Has anyone, other than Jim, seen these! Totally awesome! I had to order a few myself!

[youtube]ZKCHtMxZckg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Jim

I got mine in the mail 3 days ago! \/ \/ \/ 

Cant wait to put them to the test!

Check out the other video too: https://vimeo.com/20568609


----------



## bulldog

I got home today to a package from UPS. I got my TRIGGERFISH lures. Baby bass and Shad colors. I can't wait to get out and get these wet. Very nice package with directions on the back to tell you how to "steer" the bait. Lures seem to be built well and solid. The rattle is very low pitched almost basey. First impressions are very very good.


----------



## Jim

fixed it! :LOL2: First time I ever merged topics.....and it worked! :beer:


----------



## bulldog

Thanks buddy. =D>


----------



## Pruitt1222

Where did yall get them from, I seen there on back order at tackle warehouse. Well take that back they have baby bass ion stock now.


----------



## Jim

northrn bass! They are fairly local to me and are awesome.

https://www.northernbass.com/


----------



## brmurray

got mine! unfortunately the water is still to cool down here in Atlanta, but heading to south GA in a couple of week probable post spawn. Going to give em a try. The graffix are great on these. HAve the shad and the baby bass


----------



## njTom

Jim said:


> northrn bass! They are fairly local to me and are awesome.
> 
> https://www.northernbass.com/



Just placed an order with them. Looking foward to trying this lure out!
Jim, Thanks for sharing the website :beer:


----------



## fender66

Should have mine tomorrow. I hope!


----------



## Truckmechanic

Has anyone had a chance to try these yet? I ws just watching the video Jim put on the front page and I think I am going to order a few but would really like to hear some opionins on them.


----------



## arkansasnative

Truckmechanic said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try these yet? I ws just watching the video Jim put on the front page and I think I am going to order a few but would really like to hear some opionins on them.



+1 thats what ive been waiting on!


----------



## fender66

Mine should be here tomorrow, and I'm fishing this weekend. I'll give a report next week.


----------



## Truckmechanic

fender66 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow, and I'm fishing this weekend. I'll give a report next week.




I will be waiting on it...


----------



## jkbirocz

Those things look pretty sweet, I've wanted a lure that you have that much control with forever. I think they will be devastating on smallmouth, direction changes like they show in the video should really make smallies crazy. Well, theres another lure I need :mrgreen:


----------



## Hooky1420

As soon as Jim posted the video on the homepage, I was all about them. I ordered through Northern Bass - they were really friendly on the phone and the package came in 3 days going through UPS ground (and I'm in Florida). First take on the lures was that they looked great and well constructed. I practiced the different actions that same night in our backyard swimming pool (as I do with all new lures - the wife thinks I'm crazy), although I couldn't go all out because the pool wasn't big enough. Very good action though. I fished the lure last Saturday in the Everglades, but only used them for about 15 minutes of casting. 

I'm no master, so I can only tell you my experience. The different actions will take a decent amount of practice to perform. I would reel in the lure and I could get it to change direction (not as fast as the video I might add), but then I would screw up the technique and it would start barrel rolling and hopping. Not saying mixing the techniques are bad on a single cast, it was just hard for me to keep it to one technique on any given cast. Needless to say, I didn't catch anything on the 15 minutes of practice, but I'm sure looking forward to practicing more so I can get the technique down and burn some hawgs into the boat!

Even if they never work for me.... they still look awesome in my tackle bag!


----------



## jkbirocz

> Even if they never work for me.... they still look awesome in my tackle bag!



Isn't that the only thing that really matters? :lol:


----------



## Jim

I have a "Secret" pond that if I can get the lure to work like the video it will be amazing. No idea how to get the fish out of there if there is a hookup, but we will cross those lines when I get there.

You can only get it to the outer edge of this area in the pond because of all the tree stumps sticking out!


----------



## BassAddict

Shipping on mine has been delayed until Jim announces me as the winner of the 5000th member contest. [-o< [-o< [-o< :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## bulldog

The lure produced a nice keeper bass for me. There is a learning curve that is for sure and I could not get it to steer like in the video but it chugs and dives awesome. Very erratic and if the top water bait is on this lure is awesome. I think my burner reel was too fast of a retrieve for the lure so I'll try it again next weekend.


----------



## Jim

Hey nice job! What size rod and reel are you using?


----------



## bulldog

7' medium Berkley lightning rod with a Quantum Tour PT 7.0 to 1 burner.


----------



## fender66

Nice catch bulldog. I tried mine early yesterday before the tournament started and decided I wasn't going to use it since I wasn't good with it yet. I want to get some practice because...as you said....it has a learning curve...for sure.

Where you fishing for those bass? The rivers are too high right now.


----------



## bulldog

Farm ponds. The rivers are way to high to fish right now.


----------



## ThinkTankLures

Nice fish Bulldog. Glad to see you guys are excited about the possibilites with Triggerfish. From experience I can tell you they are hard to put down once you get the hang of it and catch a few fish. Bulldog, correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like a pretty windy day in your picture. Wind will make control more difficult, especially a crosswind. We will have a video tutorial that will cover techniques up shortly on our website and have you mastering all the capabilites in short order. Anyone with any questions feel free to post or PM me...I'll be happy to give any advice you need. Thanks- Ian


----------



## bulldog

It was windy. You knew you were going to get a bite when the wind picked up and the fish shut off as the wind would die. Pretty fun fishing.

This lure is awesome. I can't wait to get on some smallmouth when the rivers go down.


----------



## devilmutt

I received my Baby Bass Triggerfish in the mail on Friday, I can't wait to try this thing out. Bass season opens on 5/28/11. #-o 

I'll be hunting Iowa bass the first week of May.


----------



## fender66

ThinkTankLures said:


> Nice fish Bulldog. Glad to see you guys are excited about the possibilites with Triggerfish. From experience I can tell you they are hard to put down once you get the hang of it and catch a few fish. Bulldog, correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like a pretty windy day in your picture. Wind will make control more difficult, especially a crosswind. We will have a video tutorial that will cover techniques up shortly on our website and have you mastering all the capabilites in short order. Anyone with any questions feel free to post or PM me...I'll be happy to give any advice you need. Thanks- Ian



Wow....look who's here! :WELCOME: to Tinboats ThinkTank! Awesome to have you join us. I can't wait to get out and really give some time to learning how to really use these. I'm anxious to check out that tutorial when you get that up. Please post it here when it's available.


----------



## Jim

Hi Ian,
Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## ThinkTankLures

Thanks Jim and thanks also to the rest of the TinBoats community. You really have a fine bunch of people here, and hopefully I'll get a chance to get out on the water with some of you. It looks like snow up here in Rhode Island for tomorrow...I think I read an article in In Fisherman about spring snowstorm giants a few years ago. It's worth a shot, right?


----------



## fender66

I'm not doing too well with this lure. Seems to me that it only wants to barrel roll back to me. On occasion I can get it to change directions, but I'm not sure what I'm doing to make that happen. Guess the learning curve is bigger than I thought.

Really cool lure, but I want it to work like it does in the video for me. Every time I'm out, I throw it a bit, but don't want to waste time learning. Hopefully I'll get some more practice this weekend.


----------



## bulldog

fender66 said:


> I'm not doing too well with this lure. Seems to me that it only wants to barrel roll back to me. On occasion I can get it to change directions, but I'm not sure what I'm doing to make that happen. Guess the learning curve is bigger than I thought.
> 
> Really cool lure, but I want it to work like it does in the video for me. Every time I'm out, I throw it a bit, but don't want to waste time learning. Hopefully I'll get some more practice this weekend.




Same problem here. I can make it act very erratic but I can't make it do what the video does. If the top water bite is one you will catch fish on it but you won't see me steering it through a bunch of submerged trees. Still trying.


----------



## mangelcc

Got mine in the mail the other day. Thanks again Jim, and all tin boat members for this great site. I just had to try it in the pond across the street. Cant get it to work like the video but it is awesome. Im going to order a couple more. If you dont have one you need to order one and try it, it is great!!!!!


----------



## ThinkTankLures

We'll have a video on the website tomorrow that will show you how easy it is. I'll post when it's up.


----------



## Jim

Are you guys using bait casters or spinning gear? What size rod? Action? Line?


----------



## Hooky1420

Jim said:


> Are you guys using bait casters or spinning gear? What size rod? Action? Line?



I have been using it on a 7ft medium heavy action spinning rod, 15lb braid. I have finally got it to work the way it is supposed to, but have still not caught any fish on either the baby bass or silver shad colors. Going to be trying them out on my new baitcaster flipping rod this weekend (just purchased that this week!!!) Updates to follow... and hopefully there will be photos!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Are you guys using bait casters or spinning gear? What size rod? Action? Line?



I was using my new Lews Bait caster on a 6'7" Shimano Curado rod the first time with 17lb test. Second try was my Abu STX on a 7' Abu Vendetta w/ 14lb test.


----------



## ThinkTankLures

I would say for beginners it is best to use braid up to 30 lbs. On the package we recommend braid up to 30 and mono between 6 and 12. Copolymer and flourocarbon are too heavy and they sink, so as with any other topwater, they are a bad choice.


----------



## ThinkTankLures

To get a good overview of basic steering techniques, check out our steering how-to video. https://thinktanklures.com/how_to_fish.html Let me know what you think.


----------



## fender66

Love the video. I can't wait to get out and try it again. I didn't throw it during my tournament this weekend....just wasn't confident enough, and didn't have time to "play". I think my biggest problem was that I didn't allow my line to leave the water. Thanks for the video. Can't wait for parts 2-5.


----------



## Opticparadox07

Just order mine. Figured it was a nice idea down here in our stumps. Cant wait to try these, Hopefully ill get them here within 2 weeks when top water really picks up.


----------



## bulldog

I used this lure again tonight after work with about an hour of light. I finally got it to act like I wanted but not without frustration. I watched the info video a couple times and thought I knew what I was doing. There was no wind and I put about 1/2 hour in to it. I was using a 7' baitcaster on a 7.0 to 1 ratio with 10 pound test. I finally got the lure to move one way then the other then the other and so on and so forth but I am not confident that I can do it on command. All in all this bait is frustrating but when I get it down it is going to be deadly. I still recommend buying it and I think it is a great bait but hard to learn.


----------



## Jim

I got mine tied on and will be using it heavily within the next couple of weeks and for my trip up to Maine.


----------

